# Navy Yard News?



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I find the lack of media coverage on this incident eerily quiet. I have yet to hear much from the gun grabbers. I have heard nothing from the race-baiters. Aside from the initial response, even the White House has had little to say. The most recent piece I can find was published 13 hours ago. Most are 2 days old at best. I guess it doesn't fit into their agenda.

Is it because one of the most heavily guarded places in our country was so easily violated because it wasn't so guarded after all? Is it because the government back ground checks, with all of it's intelligence, was unable to safeguard the very people it employs, from one of it's own? 

To me, the ability for this DOD "Contractor" to obtain a Secret Clearance, the failure to prosecute him for violent crimes, the failure of the Navy Yard's own Police Department to follow up on information from another law enforcement agency's concerns about his mental health and the fact that he can access this facility with the simple swipe of a card, is an embarrassment.

If the government itself, is unable to keep its own house safe using its own information, just what in the hell do they think "Expanded Background Checks" will do? How many law abiding gun owners will be denied purchases or have that purchase delayed due to an error? Yet someone like this who has clearly been on the radar slips through the cracks? I am unable to obtain a job in our shipyard because my credit score is not good enough for them. I "can't be trusted" and am "likely to steal or be tempted to sell secrets". Yet this guy commits violent felonies with firearms, hears voices, has people "following him" and is "Good to Go"? 

This is a prime example of how impotent our government really is. A good friend of mine who is a Command Master Chief in the USCG was in the Navy Yard when this occurred. His children are my students. And I am glad that he was not one of the casualties produced by this incompetence. And I am angry that hard working Americans are dead because of the incompetence. Because for all of its horn tooting, the government was unable to perform the task that it boldly declares it is so masterful at. 

It failed to protect its own house. I certainly will not depend on it to protect mine.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It doesn't work for the left.

BJ Clinton is the one who mandated a military office be a gun free zone.
We all know Alexis could be obummers son if he had one.
Wild Bill Biden said we should buy shotguns, and he did.
Can't blame Bush cause it was obummers regime that gave him a security clearance.
What good are back ground checks ... He supposedly had the "best" one.
Oh and the media has an AR 15 fetish up their back side!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Look how many things we were told initially that were subsequently retracted or simply dropped and hopefully forgotten. Remember when we had three gunmen? Two of whom were down? The specific injuries consistent with AR 15 fire inflicted on the victims? The shooters CCW permit? The tea party connection? The media should be silent. They should be ashamed but I bet they are not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems the base was a gun free zone as is the area around it.
Seems that did not work out so well. Once again we have a nut case they knew about picking a known unarmed target.
You can bet most of the security was civilian .


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You haven't herd much about it because it wasn't a straight white guy who believes in God, the constitution or associated with the Tea Party. Had the shooter been those things, your TV would have blown up long ago due to the 24/7 coverage you would have gotten.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> You haven't herd much about it because it wasn't a straight white guy who believes in God, the constitution or associated with the Tea Party. Had the shooter been those things, your TV would have blown up long ago due to the 24/7 coverage you would have gotten.


 Just about it. Same with the shooting of 13 in Chicago you don't hear much about it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

All of you guys make really valid points about our media and the government. The other motivator is money. Why isn’t Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson all over the 13 shot in Chicago? No money to be made.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This was a gun free zone due to an executive order by BJ Clinton back in the 90's.



Smitty901 said:


> Seems the base was a gun free zone as is the area around it.
> Seems that did not work out so well. Once again we have a nut case they knew about picking a known unarmed target.
> You can bet most of the security was civilian .


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Because the majority shot were gang bangers, the majority if not all of the shooters are black, and it doesn't fit their narrative of white people hating black people.



Meangreen said:


> All of you guys make really valid points about our media and the government. The other motivator is money. Why isn't Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson all over the 13 shot in Chicago? No money to be made.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> What do you think the news would be if everyone, the shooters and those who were shot were White? Or even worse, the victims were Black but the shooters were White? There is something terribly wrong when the news media will spend months covering a thug like treyvon martin being shot while attacking a "White-Hispanic" while Sharpton and Jesse try to organize protests while the news media practically ignore 13 people getting shot in a park and not a single word about it from Al and Jesse. Just what is motivating the media and so-called leaders? Heard anything from Mr. Obama?[/QUOTE
> 
> If it wasn't for independent news on Facebook, I would never have heard of the 13 killed in Chicago. Here is a sobering report I found on the deaths in Chicago.
> 
> Daily Kos: Since Trayvon Martin Was Shot, About 480 Blacks Have Been Murdered in Chicago


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is another interesting article:

http://news.yahoo.com/gunmans-employer-sought-navy-consulting-034832864--politics.html


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I notice he now bought a sawed off shotgun new talking point?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Perhaps they should look into adopting the security protocols employed by a South African diamond mines


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I notice he now bought a sawed off shotgun new talking point?[/QUOT
> 
> Of course because shotgun just sounds boring compared to sawed off.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Now hearing Chicago shooting was with an "Assault Style Rifle" designed by Calvin Klein I take it??


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

If nothing else, this brings up the apparent lack of training that the "security" at the Navy Yard had been given.


----------

